# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Mag 350 for CO2 support



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

1. I plan on buying Eheim for my 55G and use Magnum as driving force for my CO2 reactor. I was thinking about placing bioballs inside the Magnum 350 chamber for further dissolvment and then see which hose (intake or outake) will work.

2. Which Eheim will work on 55G. I have 2028 on my 75 cichlid and can't say anything bad about it. I want to get away with Classic series but not sure if I like not having self prime.

Any tips ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

1. I plan on buying Eheim for my 55G and use Magnum as driving force for my CO2 reactor. I was thinking about placing bioballs inside the Magnum 350 chamber for further dissolvment and then see which hose (intake or outake) will work.

2. Which Eheim will work on 55G. I have 2028 on my 75 cichlid and can't say anything bad about it. I want to get away with Classic series but not sure if I like not having self prime.

Any tips ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Rex,

I already have CO2 reactor (Barr's model) and Magnum and my plan was to use it on Mag and buy additional Eheim.

How is XP with priming before use. Is there self prime so there is no air pockets ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

When I first set the XP up I get the media in it and then place the pump on the top. I then fill the cannister with water. After placing the cannister under the tank and attaching the hoses I uncap in input side and fill that hose with water. Then replace the cap, plug it in and away it goes. It doesn't self prime like some Eheims. But after the first time all you do is put the hoses on and it will pretty much burp the air out of the system. The key is keeping the input hose as straight as possible.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

the mag 350 will just turn into a second co2 tank







and sound horrible... even with bio balls









good luck

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Platy:
> the mag 350 will just turn into a second co2 tank
> ...


I belive you tried that route.

If you have CO2 reactor filled with water on inline hose then right before starting Mag filter, water from reactor should come down to canister forcing air out throught outake hose and there sholdn't be any air pockets. Bio balls should even decrease the sound.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Dr. Jay, to answer your original question, the 2215 is an excellent filter for a 55 gallon; I run one on mine. I did find I had to widen out the holes in the spraybar to cut the waterflow down some; the waterflow from the 2217 is actually less violent than the 2215 because of the different hose sizes, and it would also be fine for a 55. As for priming--the only time it's a problem is if you've taken off and cleaned the hoses. I don't even bother trying to get it to self prime--one good suck on the outflow does the job with no problem and I just go that route. That's one of the nice things about the 2026 and 2028; the self-priming feature actually works, and I really like the flow control, too. But the Classic series does just as good a job of filtration and providing good water circulation, and they're considerably cheaper. Big Al's has great prices on Eheims; if you decide to go that way be sure to check them out.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks to those who shared their opinions.

1. I will try Magnum 350 w/ CO2 reactor as driving force first. I this won't work (too loud) then I will setup reactor on other canister.

2. I was thinking about XP (Rex, you have to work for this company







) but I decided to go with another Eheim ( I have 2028) the question is which Classic version.

2215 or 2217 ? 20$ difference

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Dr. Jay, I'd go with the 2215. Twenty bucks is twenty bucks, and the 2215 does a first rate job on a 55 and takes up less space under your tank. Be prepared to have to widen out the holes in the spray bar to reduce the water flow, however--although YMMV. Needless to say, try it first!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Dr. Jay, I'd go with the 2215. Twenty bucks is twenty bucks, and the 2215 does a first rate job on a 55 and takes up less space under your tank. Be prepared to have to widen out the holes in the spray bar to reduce the water flow, however--although YMMV. Needless to say, try it first!


Vicki,

2215 - 165 gph to 75 gal. 14" 7" 
2217 - 265 gph to 135 gal. 15" 7"

1" difference in hight is not a big deal. I was looking more into GPH Flow Rate which is 100g different between two.

I was thinking about 2215 + addition of AC300 for more of a mechanical filtration. But if I get 2217 - AC300 then I will end up with the same $$$ amount anyway.

Any additional tips.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I should have mentioned that I use an AC 500 on that tank, alsoâI like dual filtration on any of my larger tanks, even some of my smaller ones; it gives me a margin for error and I always have a seasoned filter available if I need one. And it lets me alternately clean the heck out of the filters on the tank, too. Iâm a huge fan of mechanical filtration, and I find that ACâs, with sponge and floss only, do a great job of thatâalthough the 2215 is perfectly capable of handling the tank on its own. Itâs just my preference to run two filters, not a necessity. If I were you, Iâd probably opt for the 2215 and the AC. On a 55, I donât think the higher GPH really makes a significant difference in the efficacy of the filter. If it were a 75, Iâd definitely go with the 2217.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Dr. Jay, the Magnum 350 makes an excellent reactor all by it's self. I would suspect that placing an inline reactor on the Magnum would work less effectively by adding more head to the Magnum. My Magnum's run very quiet until the floss/media gets clogged.


----------

